# Audi s4 2000



## kschmerse (Sep 20, 2008)

im looking at a 2000 audi s4. the drivers side turbo has failed. i was wondering what it would take to get that fixed if it would take just dropping another one in or... if any one knows of anyone that hase a set or just one let me know thanks


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Audi s4 2000 (kschmerse)*

You can rebuild it for cheap, the expensive part it pulling the motor to rebuild it. Ide call around to as many euro shops as you can and see who can do it for the cheapest.


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi s4 2000 (Jettin2pointSlow)*

i got one from a dealer for 10k with 84000mi. id replace both turbos to save money but when you factor in all the other things your going to HAVE to do id not pay more than 4k. get a loan for 12 and have a good shop fit it.
here is what your going to have to do
40k svc, never done on anyones car ever 4-500
valve cover gaskets(chain tensioners) 4-500
timing belt 2000
bypass valves 200
control arms (cant even guess)
brakes 550 a pair
granted you can find someone to do this cheaper but these are general prices for a good($$$) repair shop, i work on these for a living and own one myself. if the turbo died u can guarentee they never bothered doing proper oil changes and repairs.


----------

